# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  MATE Muscular Aiding Tech Exoskeleton, Comau S.p.A, industrial robots, Turin, Italy

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Comau S.p.A 

Home page - mate.comau.com

----------


## Airicist

Comau MATE – HUMANufacturing experience

Published on Jun 19, 2018




> An ergonomically designed, spring-based structure that delivers lightweight, breathable and effective postural support all day long.

----------


## Airicist

MATE video tutorial - Egatec

Mar 5, 2019




> MATE exoskeleton from Comau allows replication of the dynamic movements of the shoulder while enwrapping the body like a second skin.

----------


## Airicist

Testing a REAL Exoskeleton - the Comau MATE

Jan 13, 2020




> Developed in collaboration with ÖSSUR, an Icelandic leading non-invasive orthopedic company, and IUVO, a spin-off company of the Italian BioRobotics Institute specialized in wearable technologies, and commercialized by Comau, the Comau Exoskeleton is fully able to replicate dynamic movements of the shoulder while enwrapping the body like a second skin. This ensures greater comfort for the worker and increases work quality and efficiency by providing consistent movement assistance during manual and repetitive tasks.

----------


## Airicist

Comau MATE exoskeleton for FCA LATAM

Jul 23, 2020




> MATE is Comau’s new wearable robotic exoskeleton that valorizes human potential by providing relief from excessive physical efforts at work and during everyday life. Lightweight and easy to wear, its ergonomic design delivers breathable and highly effective postural and upper limb support, helping people move comfortably by reducing muscle fatigue without reducing mobility.

----------

